# Sticky  Lordstown 2018 forum badges



## Acolombie (Feb 12, 2017)

Start a thread for lordstown 2018 badges? Wanna get my second year one ❤


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ah, yes. I'd like to get one.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Me three!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - I just stickied this thread. If you were at Lordstown post here and later this month I'll go through and award the badges.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I was there this year


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll go through and award badges at some point in a few days. Go ahead and post if you were there!

It was my 5th year!


----------



## 1kulsol (Sep 9, 2017)

I was there .. first one


----------



## 96zed28 (Sep 8, 2014)

I was there, 2nd time and it was a blast!!

Thanks

Colin Spencer


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Me!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Badges for everyone who posted to this point have been awarded.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Me, in spirit!


----------



## Wisconsin4Eyes (Jul 3, 2015)

ah yes badges I totally forgot. If you could hit me with a updated one too that would be rad this was my second year. Definitely not my last. 

Thanks
Dave Passe


----------



## Acolombie (Feb 12, 2017)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Me!


 you can add your own wyd?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Updated to this point. -Mike.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was there


----------

